# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  ADF tendancies?

## Miss Blue

Hey guys! I have been doing a ton of reading on ADFs and everything I read it tells me they like to hang out at the lower end of the tank.  
A couple of mine occasionally like to float (all zenned out!) which I know is normal when they are relaxed.  
However I have noticed a few times that a couple of them will sit on top of the filter sponge so it's half out of the water, or climb the heater so the head is just out of the water and they just seem to daze for a long while before returning to their normal activity.  
Everything I have been reading has implied there is something wrong physically with my frogs.  
They are all eating healthy and even mating.  Has anyone else experienced this or have any suggestions on this one? I have a great spacious tank that I manintain well so I just assumed they were "lazing" around.  Any thoughts on this would be appreciated, thanks  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Terry

It is known that ADFs and ACFs will occasionally leave the water especially at night to feed or when conditions become extremely difficult. Check the water temperature and make sure it is conditioned properly, they are sensitive to chlorine and other minerals that are in the tap water. Otherwise, don't worry as long as they cannot leave the tank.

----------


## Miss Blue

I thought I had replied but apparently something went wrong.  Anyways thank you very much for the reply and I will keep everything you said in mind to ensure my little ones stay happy and healthy! :Smile:

----------

